# Need to outfit my 2001 Jeep Wrangler



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 2001 Jeep Wrangler that I want to start tricking out. I need Front and rear bumpers/grill guards and light bar and other various KC lights and a winch.
If anyone has stuff that they want to sell please text me at 210-872-5626
Also Looking for a Safari rack and nice soft top and hunting rack/high seat.

I am in San Antonio


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.quadratec.com/products/12057_1001_07.htm
I have this bumper and winch plate I will sell you for $175. The bumper is brand new.
click on the show me anyways tab. I live in the Houston area.


----------

